# Quail hunting trailer



## John F Hughes (May 5, 2009)

I have a quail hunting trailer f/s . holes 4-8 dogs and 4-hunters, pull with a truck on the road or a ATV off road. go to make me a 8- dog one.  478-795-0368


----------

